# Mikroskop und Teleskop zum anschliessen an den PC



## Chagall1985 (31. Oktober 2015)

Also es gibt sogenannte GoTo Teleskope und auch digitale Mikroskope.
Meine Frage kennt sich einer mit der Materie aus?
Für mich geht es hier um Privat und Hobby Geräte der mittleren bis gehobenen Klasse um den Spass nicht zu verderben.
Ich denke bei den Mikroskopen so an 300-400€ Maximum und bei den Teleskopen so an 800-1000€ Maximum.
Bei den Teleskopen wäre mir persönlich Wlansteuerung wichtig so das man nicht draußen in der Kälte hocken muss..... 

Wenn sich damit einer Auskennt würde ich mich über verlässliche Links und einen Dialog bzw. Tipps freuen......

Insbesondere was die Qualitätsunterschiede der verschiedenen Preisklassen betrifft.......


----------



## warawarawiiu (31. Oktober 2015)

Teleskop kenne ich mischt nicht aus.
Aber Mikroskop habe ich das hier:
Bresser LCD-Mikroskop 50x-500x , 5 Megapixel, 8.9cm: Amazon.de: Kamera

Finde das toll, ist auf für dunkelfeldmikroskopie bei Blut ganz gut geeignet.


----------



## Chagall1985 (1. November 2015)

OK
So wie ich das verstehe funkionieren die Teile via USB am PC.
Also Bakterien unters Mikrsokop gelegt USB Stecker rein, Treiber installieren um am PC das Zeug anschauen......
Verstehe ich doch richtig, oder?
Und die verschiedenen Vergrößerungen drehe ich dann nur das Rad am Mikroskop.

Mich würde ja brennend interessieren in wie weit sich die Qualität unterscheidet zwischen den 150€ Geräten und den 400-1000€ Geräten.....
Werbung machen sie alle mit den Vergrößerungsmöglichkeiten......
Aber wer schon einmal durch ein 20€ und durch ein 300€ Fernglas gesehen hat kennt die Unterschiede der Qualität........


----------



## Superwip (3. November 2015)

Bei (digitalen) Mikroskopen gibt es im Wesentlichen folgende Qualitätsunterschiede:

-Optische Qualität (gliedert sich wiederum in verschiedene Teilbereiche die für verschiedene Anwendungen unterschiedlich relevant sind; besonders wichtig und anspruchsvoll ist die optische Qualität bei sehr hohen Vergrößerungen da sie dann die Auflösung limitieren kann)
  -Besonders wichtig: Der gesamte Bildbereich sollte unverzerrt sein
-Stufenloser Zoom vs. Fixe Vergrößerungsstufen (wenn letzteres: Wie viele?)
-Motorisierte Optik, Autofocus
-Schärfezone bzw. "dicke" der scharfen Bildebene
-Auflösung des Bildsensors
-Framerate; insbesondere bei hohen Auflösungen (30fps sind gut und in der Regel brauchbar, weniger... kommt wie so vieles auf die Anwendung an)
-Inputlag des Bildsignals; insbesondere bei hohen Auflösungen
-Schnittstellen (USB 2.0, USB 3.0, HDMI)
-Abstand des Objektivs zum Objekt bei gegebener Vergrößerung

Neben dem eigentlichen Mikroskop sind auch Aufbau und Zubehör von entscheidender Bedeutung:

-Auflichtmikroskop, Durchlichtmikroskop oder Spezialmikroskop (Dunkelfeld, Fluoreszenz,...)? Gegebenenfalls kann man freilich auch mehrere Funktionen in einem Mikroskop kombinieren
-Ganz Allgemein: Qualität der Beleuchtung
-Vergrößerung
-Beiliegende Software
-Handmikroskop <-> Stativmikroskop
-Gegebenenfalls Qualität des Stativs
-Gegebenenfalls motorisiertes Stativ für automatische Abtastung der Oberfläche
-Integrierter Bildschirm
-Fernsteuerung (für Optik, Beleuchtung) um ein Verwackeln zu vermeiden

Wobei sich viele dieser Features prinzipiell kombinieren und auch nachrüsten lassen. Beachtlich ist auch die Möglichkeit ein "normales" Mikroskop entweder mit einer Kamera nachzurüsten oder über einen Adapter eine normale Wechselobjektiv-Kamera zu verwenden. Eine normale Kamera mit Makroobjektiv (oder gegebenenfalls Makro-Zwischenringen...) eignet sich potenziell auch als brauchbares Mikroskop, jedenfalls für geringe Vergrößerungen. Stativ, Beleuchtung usw. sind da freilich nicht dabei.

Ganz Allgemein sollte man wissen was man braucht und was man nicht braucht.

__________

Bei einem fernbedienbaren digitalen Teleskop muss man ebenfalls etliche Features getrennt betrachten. Zum einen das eigentliche Teleskop bzw. die Optik, zum anderen das (motorisierte) Stativ. Noch eher als bei Mikroskopen bietet es sich hier an eine herkömmliche Wechselobjektiv-Kamera in Kombination mit einem "normalen" Teleskop an. Ausgenommen freilich Spezialsachen wie UV oder IR-Astronomie

Features des Teleskops:
-Vergrößerungsfaktor
-gegebenenfalls (motorisierter) Zoom
-Optische Qualität
-Lichtstärke
-Auflösung des Kamerasensors
-Lichtempfindlichkeit, Rauschen des Kamerasensors
-Störlichtanfälligkeit
-Farbsensor vs. Monochromer Bildsensor
-Farbraum des Sensors, IR- und UV- Sensoren als Spezialfall
-fallweise IR/UV Taugliche Optik

Fallweise sind konventionelle lichtstarke Kamera-Teleobjektive eine Alternative zu normalen Teleskopen, insbesondere Spiegelteleobjektive (+Lichtschutzblende) sind hier eine preiswerte Option.

Beim motorisierten Stativ gibt es auch einige beachtenswerte Features. Im Wesentlichen sollte es möglichst stabil sein und die motorisierte Winkeleinstellung muss ausreichend wiederholgenau und fein erfolgen. Im Idealfall mindestens doppelt so fein wie die Winkelauflösung des Digitalteleskops (das bedeutet freilich: Höhere Bildauflösung und/oder höhere Vergrößerung: Höhere Anforderungen an die Motorisierung). Ein wichtiges Feature ist die Möglichkeit das Teleskop relativ zur scheinbaren Bewegung des Himmels nachzuführen sodass längere Belichtungszeiten möglich werden; hier ist natürlich eine entsprechend gute motorisierte Winkeleinstellung notwendig. Integriertes GPS und insbesondere auch ein genauer elektronischer Kompass ist fallweise praktisch beim automatischen Anpeilen von Himmelskörpern mit entsprechender Software. Die Software ist prinzipiell auch ein (sehr) wichtiger Punkt, sowohl für die Nachführung und Ausrichtung des Teleskops als auch für die Bildauswertung und Aufbereitung aber damit kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus. Beachtlich ist das es Stative und Motorisierungen (Neiger) fallweise auch seperat gibt.


----------



## Chagall1985 (4. November 2015)

Sag mal was zu diesen beiden Varianten:
BRESSER Researcher Trino 40-1000x Mikroskop | Bresser
eventuell aufzurüsten mit 
Bresser MikroCam 5 MP Mikroskopkamera | Bresser

WOBEI ICH MIR DIE FRAGE STELLE: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Kamera sowohl fürs Mikroskop als auch fürs Teleskop zu benutzen??
Also praktisch beides vom selben Anbieter zu kaufen und sich dadurch doppelte Kameras zu sparen,...

Bresser Messier NT-203/1000 Hexafoc EXOS-2 GoTo Teleskop | hier online bestellen
an dieses oder ein ähnliches Gerät diese hier anschliessen
Teleskop-Express: ALccd5L-IIc - Hochgeschwindigkeits-Mond- und Planetenkamera, Farbversion

Dann müsste man doch mit Adaptern und Software dem Ziel recht Nahe sein.......

Man sitzt am PC und schickt das Teleskop auf der Terasse zu den Zielen und schaut sich das  am PC an......
Währe natürlich bei 4K Auflösung noch geiler aber das habe ich nicht unter 3000€ alleine für die Kamera gefunden.......


----------



## tandel (4. November 2015)

Chagall1985 schrieb:


> Man sitzt am PC und schickt das Teleskop auf der Terasse zu den Zielen und schaut sich das  am PC an......
> Währe natürlich bei 4K Auflösung noch geiler aber das habe ich nicht unter 3000€ alleine für die Kamera gefunden.......



Die Anforderungen an Kameras für Teleskope und Mikroskope sind vollkommen andere. Teleskopkameras müssen lichtempfindlich sein, die ganz teuren haben sogar eine Kühlung um das Rauschen zu reduzieren.
Bei der Mikroskopie kannst Du die Helligkeit ja selbst hochschrauben, da sind dann andere Faktoren wichtiger
Meine Meinung: Beschäftige Dich unbedingt vorher mit den Grundlagen der Astronomie und vor allem mach Dich schlau, was man mit Goto Teleskopen in dieser Preisklasse und vor allem von Deiner Terrasse aus (Himmelsrichtung, Lichtverschmutzung) sehen kann und was nicht (die spektakulären Farbbilder von Nebeln und Galaxien entstehen allesamt am PC nach teilweise tagelange Vielfachbelichtung von mehreren Stunden. Die Rohbilder oder was man durchs Okular sehen kann, das ist relativ unspektakulär.

Ansonsten kann das zu einer riesigen Enttäuschung werden und das Zeug gammelt dann ungenutzt im Keller.
Bei Mikroskopen sieht das vermutlich ähnlich aus.


----------



## Chagall1985 (4. November 2015)

Ja, das habe ich auch schon mehrfach gelesen!
Insbesondere was die Lichtverschmutzung von der Terasse aus betrifft.....
Am besten noch mit einer Laterne in der Nähe 
Zur Zeit ist das mehr Interesse an den Möglichkeiten und Interesse an der Materie.......

Ich persönlich fand das schon faszinierend mit einem 20 Fach Fernglas in den Nachthimmel zu schauen..... 
Natürlich darf man keine Wunder erwarten mit einem 1000€ Goto Newton......
Andererseits geben Andere das für Alufelgen oder 4 Monate rauchen aus..... hehe


----------



## tandel (4. November 2015)

Ein nicht unwesentlicher Reiz bei der Hobbyastronomie ist das eigenständige Entdecken und Navigieren am Nachthimmel (abgesehen davon, dass ein Goto auch sauber aufgestellt, ausgerichtet werden muss).

Ich empfehle einen Anfänger meist, sich mal im nächstgelegen Astronomieverein zu erkundigen um mal zu erleben, zu was diese kleinen Geräte fähig sind und vor allem zu was sie nicht fähig sind.

Ebenfalls in Ordnung finde ich gute aber dennoch sehr günstige Einsteigerteleskope, z.B. das Lidl-Teleskop das es vor Jahren noch für sagenhaft 70€ zu kaufen gab. Damit und einer normalen DSLR habe ich z.B. diese Aufnahme gemacht (war zu warm in dieser Nacht, sieht man an den Verwirbelungen)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6IHwseXX9xc

Hier sieht man gleichzeitig die Stärke aber auch Schwäche der Anfängerteleskope/Astronomie (bis vielleicht ca. 2000€). So richtig interessant zu beobachten ist eigentlich nur unser Sonnensystem und um den Mond, Mars, Jupiter zu finden braucht man kein Goto System, das geht mit dem Auge und der Software Stellarium deutlich schneller und komfortabler.


----------



## Chagall1985 (4. November 2015)

Das ist auch eine sehr gute Idee. Ich kenne jemanden in Berlin der ein gutes Teleskop hat aber da ich in Bremen wohne ist das schwieriger.
Ich schaue gerade nach einem privaten Verein direkt in Bremen.....


----------



## XT1024 (4. November 2015)

tandel schrieb:


> und vor allem von Deiner Terrasse aus (Himmelsrichtung, Lichtverschmutzung) sehen kann und was nicht (die spektakulären Farbbilder von Nebeln und Galaxien entstehen allesamt am PC nach teilweise tagelange Vielfachbelichtung von mehreren Stunden. Die Rohbilder oder was man durchs Okular sehen kann, das ist relativ unspektakulär.
> 
> Ansonsten kann das zu einer riesigen Enttäuschung werden und das Zeug gammelt dann ungenutzt im Keller.



Live und in "Farbe" ist M42 als oft gesehenes Beispiel zwar _nett anzusehen_ aber wenn man APOD: 2015 November 4 - The Great Orion Nebula M42 oder auch nur APOD: 2009 March 10 - Horsehead and Orion Nebulae erwartet, kann es nur eine Enttäuschung werden. Und das ganz unabhängig von den Beobachtungsbedingungen. In Stadtnähe ist das sowieso grundsätzlich eher schlecht, Sonne, Mond und die hellen Planeten gehen aber fast immer - irgendwie. 

Nur ein Beispiel: Astronomy Shed UK Astronomy Forum ? View topic - First Attempt at M42... With a TON of Light Pollution - 18x20s, visuell noch weniger.
M13: APOD: 2009 June 17 - M13: A Great Globular Cluster of Stars?  -> peuss.de | Thomas' blog

Mit "draußen aufstellen und vom warmen Zimmer Bilder ansehen" wird das so vmtl. auch nix. Ob es dafür überhaupt komplett fertige Lösungen gibt? Bestimmt. Für 8" und ~1000 €? 
Durch Elektronik-Schnickschnack wird das teurer als nötig, die _visuelle_ Beobachtung aber _kaum_ besser.


Erwartungen mit der Realität vergleichen und die Beobachtungsbedingungen zu überprüfen würde ich ganz an den Anfang stellen.


----------



## Chagall1985 (4. November 2015)

Ja die Materie ist extrem komplex.
Nach meinen bisherigen Recherchen ist das Teleskop, der Motor und die Halterung schon eine echte Investition.
Aber dann kommt die Kamera.........
Und wenn man dann nur Full HD und halbwegs passable Rauschunterdrückung haben will wird man echt arm.......
Bei 4K ist man in der Größenordnung eines Kleinwagens alleine für die Kamera.......

Naja und dann stellt sich ja immer noch die Frage des Standortes und des massiven Qualitätsverlustes pro Geldeinheit nur um im warmen zu sitzen.... 

Möglich ist das nach meinen Recherchen und es haben auch schon einige gemacht aber der Sinn ist wohl wirklich extrem stark zu hinterfragen......

Allerdings ist jede Beschäfftigung mit einem Thema zu etwas gut.......


----------



## Superwip (4. November 2015)

> Sag mal was zu diesen beiden Varianten:
> BRESSER Researcher Trino 40-1000x Mikroskop | Bresser
> eventuell aufzurüsten mit
> Bresser MikroCam 5 MP Mikroskopkamera | Bresser



Na ja... was genau willst du mit dem Mikroskop machen?

Es handelt sich hier um ein reines Durchlichtmikroskop für dünne Proben mit geringem Abstand des Objektivs zum Objekt. Klassischerweise verwendet man solche Mikroskope zur Untersuchung biologischer Präparate. Wenn das dein Ziel ist dann ist es nicht schlecht; ansonsten potenziell begrenzt bis gar nicht geeignet, insbesondere für klassische Auflichtaufgaben wie etwa die Untersuchung von Mineralproben, Metallurgischen Proben, Mikroelektronik, Lötstellen und SMD Bauteile, Insekten, Münzen, Briefmarken....

Bedenke auch das es nicht nur als digitales sondern auch als optisches und sogar binokulares Mikroskop arbeiten kann, dafür zahlst du freilich extra auch wenn du das gegebenenfalls nicht brauchst.

Die Kamera ist mit 8fps bei maximaler Auflösung (Hohe Auflösung+ USB 2.0...) relativ langsam, dafür ist die maximale Auflösung relativ hoch.

Also: Für manche Anwendungen gut geeignet, für andere weniger. Das gilt aber für praktisch jedes Mikroskop; und Vielseitigkeit kostet immer auch extra.



> WOBEI ICH MIR DIE FRAGE STELLE: Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Kamera sowohl fürs Mikroskop als auch fürs Teleskop zu benutzen??



Wie schon gesagt unterscheiden sich die Anforderungen an Mikroskopkameras und Astro-Kameras erheblich. Letztere müssen insbesondere möglichst lichtempfindlich sein während das bei ersteren von untergeordneter Bedeutung ist. Bei Mikroskopkameras sind dafür in vielen Anwendungen die Framerate und Farbqualität von höherer Bedeutung (in anderen auch nicht... kommt immer darauf an was man machen will...)

Wie schon angesprochen kannst du auch einen T2-Adapter kaufen und irgendeine beliebige Wechselobjektiv-Kamera verwenden. Das ist oft preiswerter selbst wenn du die Kamera erst kaufen musst. Erst sehr teure Spezialkameras sind sowohl für Mikroskope als auch für Teleskope handelsüblichen DSLRs oder spiegellosen Systemkameras überlegen. Wichtig ist hier freilich die Tauglichkeit als Webcam, Alternativ kann eine HDMI  Capture Karte genutzt werden.



> Bresser Messier NT-203/1000 Hexafoc EXOS-2 GoTo Teleskop | hier online bestellen



Vermutlich kein schlechtes Teleskop aber nur ein Teleskop. Ohne Kamera, ohne Stativ, ohne Neiger. Das Gesamtpaket wird da zwangsweise noch erheblich teurer.



> Teleskop-Express: ALccd5L-IIc - Hochgeschwindigkeits-Mond- und Planetenkamera, Farbversion



Eine Hochgeschwindigkeitskamera mit 200fps aber einer recht geringen Auflösung. Also etwas sehr spezielles denn die Meisten astronomischen Ereignisse laufen vergleichsweise langsam ab. An der Stelle möchte ich auch darauf hinweisen das eine Monochrome Kamera für die Astronomie oft die bessere Wahl ist.



> Durch Elektronik-Schnickschnack wird das teurer als nötig, die _visuelle_ Beobachtung aber _kaum_ besser.



Na ja, die automatische Ausrichtung und Nachführung ist der  Schlüssel zur Langzeitbelichtung bzw. zu Bildserien und das ist  potenziell schon viel wert. Aber auch recht fortgeschrittene Technik,  vielleicht sollte man eine Nummer kleiner anfangen...



> Insbesondere was die Lichtverschmutzung von der Terasse aus betrifft.....



Lichtverschmutzung ist ein nicht zu vernachlässigendes Problem. Bremen ist auch grundsätzlich kein guter Beobachtungsstandort, man sollte lieber bei klarem, kalten Wetter auf einen Berg gehen, dann sind die Bedingungen am Besten; leider leichter gesagt als getan


----------



## Chagall1985 (5. November 2015)

Eher so ein All Round Gerät wäre da das richtige!
Mal Bakterien mal Insekten mal was auch immer.
Wichtig wäre hier auch beides als Digital und durch die Linse.

Ja, ich glaube der höchste Berg in Bremen hat 60 Meter! 
Ein Mords Teil auf dem platten Land....


----------



## Superwip (5. November 2015)

> Eher so ein All Round Gerät wäre da das richtige!
> Mal Bakterien mal Insekten mal was auch immer.
> Wichtig wäre hier auch beides als Digital und durch die Linse.



Wie wichtig es es dir denn das du das Bild auch direkt, optisch betrachten kannst (was du im ersten Post gar nicht erwähnt hast...)? Willst du ein Stereomikroskop oder reicht dir ein Monokulares? Für ersteres zahlst du freilich ordentlich extra... außerdem machen Stereomikroskope prinzipiell nur bei relativ geringen Vergrößerungen (~ < x100) Sinn und sollten nicht überbewertet werden. Beachtlich ist auch: Willst du _gleichzeitig_ digital und optisch beobachten? Wenn nein kauf dir ein monokulares Mikroskop und eine Kamera bzw. einen Kameradapter. Achte auf die Features die du brauchst und beachte was du nicht oder weniger brauchst... 

Fallweise bieten sich für verschiedene Aufgaben sogar mehrere, verschiedene Mikroskope an.

Ansonsten muss man immer Kompromisse eingehen. Das optimale Mikroskop für jede Anwendung gibt es nicht. In gewissen Grenzen ist schon Vielseitigkeit möglich aber dafür zahlt man freilich immer. Ich hoffe du weißt auch langsam warum manche Mikroskope teurer sind als andere 

Du kannst dir z.B. ein Durchlichtmikroskop _und_ ein Hand-Auflichtmikroskop kaufen, damit hast du schon viele Bereiche abgedeckt. Ich hab z.B. ein relativ billiges China-Hand-USB Mikroskop und habe dieses als sehr nützliches Werkzeug schätzen gelernt. 

Hier als Beispiel etwa ein Foto eines aufgesägten ICs von Precision Monolithics aus dem Jahre 1979 

Dafür braucht man eben ein Auflichtmikroskop- in dem Fall reicht auch ein billiges.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Oder eine Gelse



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Handmikroskope sind auch schnell eingesetzt und leicht transportabel. Stativmikroskope eignen sich prinzipbedingt auch nur für die Untersuchung von Objekten die klein genug sind um auf dem Objektträger Platz zu finden.

Bei zwei Geräten muss man aber freilich wiederum das Budget teilen und abschätzen was einem wichtiger ist... 

Problematisch ist das bei Durchlicht- und Auflichtmikroskopen oft etwas andere optische Eigenschaften gefordert sind insbesondere was den Objektivabstand bzw. Arbeitsabstand betrifft. Z.b. wenn man am Objekt arbeiten will (etwa SMD Löten oder zerkleinern eines Präparats), dann braucht man freilich Platz zwischen Objekt und Objektiv für das Werkzeug. So etwas macht man freilich üblicherweise im Auflicht. Auch die Auflichtbeleuchtung an sich braucht Platz. Daher lassen sich beide nur begrenzt in einem Gerät kombinieren. Eine "gute" Beleuchtung ist auch sowohl im Auflicht als auch im Durchlicht wichtig und gar nicht so leicht zu realisieren. Beides in einem Gerät lässt sich nicht immer einfach kombinieren.

Es sei auch wieder daran erinnert das eine normale Digitalkamera mit Makroobjektiv als brauchbares Auflichtmikroskop für geringe Vergrößerungen herhalten kann. Hier hat man dann ein relativ großes Sichtfeld und einen relativ großen Arbeitsabstand. Gegebenenfalls ist hier freilich ein entsprechendes Stativ sinnvoll.



> Ja, ich glaube der höchste Berg in Bremen hat 60 Meter!





Hier geht es prinzipiell eher darum das man in eine Höhe kommt in der die Luft schon dünner ist, kälter ist, einen geringeren Wassergehalt hat und Wolken seltener sind. Hier gilt: Höher=Besser (darum gibt es auch Weltraumteleskope  ) aber so ab 2000-3000m zahlt es sich richtig aus. 60m bringen nicht viel. Auch in der Wüste ist man im Vorteil, insbesondere wenn es dort auch kalt ist. Ein Berg in einer Wüste oder ein Trockenes Hochplateau ist ideal. Ein Respektabstand zu größeren Ansiedlungen von im Idealfall >20km zur Verminderung der Lichtverschmutzung ist auch von Vorteil.

Deswegen sind die modernen, großen Sternwarten auch an entsprechenden Standorten gebaut, etwa das Teide-Observatorium auf Teneriffa auf 2400m Seehöhe, das Paranal-Observatorium auf 2635m oder das Mauna-Kea-Observatorium auf stattlichen 4200m.

Bei klarem Wetter ist aber auch ein Alpengipfel, speziell im Winter, ein guter wenn auch recht unwirtlicher Beobachtungsstandort. Es soll aber genug Astronomen geben welche diese Strapazen auf sich nehmen, man muss sich hald eine Stelle suchen wo man möglichst weit mit dem Auto rauf kommt oder sich wahlweise in einem Gipfelhotel einmieten und mit der Seilbahn rauffahren.


----------



## tandel (5. November 2015)

Bei Ebay wird gerade ein Lidl Teleskop für 70€ verkauft, Da würde ich an Deiner Stelle einfach mal zuschlagen, wenn Du wirklich einen Kauf planst.
Das Teil hat schon eine parallaktische Montierung, einfach Wahnsinn wie das möglich ist für diesen Preis.

Lidl Skylux Refraktor 70/700 | eBay

Wenn es Dich dann richtig packt, dann ist das auch kein rausgeworfenes Geld, denn für 70€ kaufen sich ambitionierte Hobbyastronomen eine Rotlichtlampe, oder einen kleinen Hocker oder eine Tasche.
Ein ordentliches Okular geht dann ab mehreren hundert Euro los. Zumal einige das Lidlteleskop als Leitrohr für ihr großes Teleskop weiternutzen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

